# Emailing an Excel 2007 spreadsheet in the body of an email



## medee728 (May 25, 2007)

I am having a problem figuring out how to email an Excel 2007 spreadsheet in the body of an email. I cannot do it as an attachment as the owner of the company is just not that computer literate. I recently got a new computer at work and they installed Office 2007. I am getting use to it but I cannot find the way to do this simple thing. Copy paste does not work and the only command I have found so far is "Send Email" in the file menu when you click on the Office Icon but this opens an email with the spreadsheet as an attachment.  Can someone help?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Don't have Office 2007 and can not test this, but ...

First, are you sure you are composing the new e-mail as HTML formatted when you tried the copy and paste?

Does Excel give you the option to save the worksheet as an HTML file? If so, try opening the saved HTML file in Internet Explorer and then copying and pasting from IE into your HTML formatted e-mail message.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

Yes, of course this is possible. Microsoft Excel MVP Ron de Bruin has already done the hard work for us on his site ...

http://www.rondebruin.nl/mail/folder3/mail4.htm
http://www.rondebruin.nl/mail/oebody.htm

Johnske also has some nice code here ...

http://www.vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=880

HTH


----------

